# St. Johns River and Mosquito Lagoon Report



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad to know that I haven't been the only one who's noticed the fish are here one day and gone the next, hopefully they'll get more consistent when the weather stops playing games and changing every other day.
That guy got a fat red! Thanks for the report!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report.  Sounds like you've had a week filled with fishing...and that's always a good thing.



> On a slightly more ominous note, some guy with a red Texas scooter tower boat is out there running every shoreline he can looking for fish, scaring away everything in sight. When are fishermen going to learn that running shorelines wrecks the fishing for everyone? Fish stop using the shorelines when they're getting run over by motorboats all the time.


I cannot agree with you more.  With all the posts out there on this topic, the majority of boaters don’t care. However, let's not forget that the same  “bumpers or flats-buzzers” applies to kayakers.  The NMZ is a prime example.  Anywhere from 10-50 kayakers are busy sprinting 5mi. north along the bank beating their paddles against their kayaks and making a bunch of noise on the way up and on the way back.  They usually travel in packs of 3-5 and they come in waves about every half hour.  Once they have reached the "honey hole" they spread out slightly and stake off.  Next, they deploy 18 rods equipped with clam, squid, mullet (live), mullet (frozen), cigar minnows, sand fleas, shrimp (live), shrimp (frozen), ladyfish, croakers, snails, fiddlers, blue crabs, stone crabs, snow crab, king crab, Gulp shrimp, Gulp crab, Gulp pogy....I'm sure I missed something.  Then they sit around and see who hooks into a fish.  The walky-talky's come out and after about a dozen "beep-beeps" they all race over and anchor up next to the guy that just caught a fish and deploy the spread.  I would compare kayaking to little girls basketball to an ameba.   This is an everyday occurrence.  They actually consider themselves fishermen.  

Disclaimer:  This holds true for about 97% of kayakers.  There are those 3% that keep their distance, are respectful, talented, knowledgable, and considerate anglers.  I have no beef with the 3%’ers.  I wish the 97%'ers could get a clue or stay off the water.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jerks r everywhere those kayak guys think they are pure and they invade all places all the way up to NC. Air Boats are another bunch. We would be out on a flat up the Big Bend and whenever sun gets up here they come blasting by scaring all the fishes


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Laziness, ignorance and inconsideration are traits no true angler has.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4qMrXEwinA

Would it happen to be this red boat


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe I have derailed this thread. My appologies if I did. I'll start a new thread on flats bullying (should be an interesting one). Let's get back on track with the fishing report.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ya, that's my bad. Great report, will address the other elsewhere


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm ... launched from C.S. Lee Park on Saturday and fished the St. Johns south of Lake Harney and some in the Econ for specks. The specks were hard to come by but we caught at least 25 shad, 20" to 24" plus a half dozen bass. I wanted to go for shad with the 5 weight but that's beyond my abilities in 20 to 25 mph winds. I guess it's a crapshoot day to day right now.


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

they ought to make the nmz all catch and release. dorn whit more had no interest in the idea when i proposed it to him


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> they ought to make the nmz all catch and release. dorn whit more had no interest in the idea when i proposed it to him


I agree


----------

